# Google



## luckyguy

Recently, I found that a word: "google" has been used as a verb, meaning to search topics at the Google's site.
In Japanese, a corresponding verb:"ググる (guguru)"is getting common. "gugu" phonetically comes from Google.

Is there such verb in your language?
If so, I wonder it would be:
 googlare/fare google in Italian,
 googler/fare google in French,
 googlen/machen google in German
      .
      .
      .


----------



## panjabigator

umm...hmm.  
To say that your searching for something:
(Hindi/Urdu)
talaash karna
dhundhna
khojnaa

Punjabi
labhNaa

or you could say in any of these languages:  google karna


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> or you could say in any of these languages: google karna


héhé.. I was gonna say that! It's a bit of a silly thing to say lol.

If I'm being serious, I think the best way to get it across (in *Urdu/Hindi*) would be:

"Google par talaash karnaa" (lit. to search on Google)
*ﺎﻨﺭﮐ گوگل ﭙﺭ تلاش* - Urdu
गूगल पर तलाश करना - Hindi

Using the same concept, in *Gujarati* it would be:

"Google par dhoondhwu" (ગૂગલ પર ધુંધવું)


----------



## Ed the Editor

I do a lot of work in Spanish. They say "googlear" (and I spend a lot of time "googleando" [Googling]).


----------



## luckyguy

Also in Hindi/Urdu and Spanish?
I'm so excited to hear ohter language version: Russian, Rumanian, Italian, French, German, Chinese, Greek, Finnish, Arabic, etc!!!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

Although some people "try" to say "guglear" (I'm just trying to write it in a Portuguese way)I don't think it may get popular, at least, not here in the city I live.

_Fazer uma busca no Google _or _buscar no Google_ is way easier ;-)


----------



## linguist786

luckyguy said:
			
		

> Also in Hindi/Urdu and Spanish?


Well not _really_. They aren't actually proper verbs in themselves - it's just the "next best thing" we'd say for "to google" (the verb)


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, we sometimes say, гуглить (googlit'). But this verb is still pretty informal, and is used rather seldom.


----------



## zaby

In French, as you guessed, you can use the neologism "*googler*" ( but not "faire google" ). There is also the noun : "*le googlage*" (the act of googling).

This words are very informal, "chercher sur Google" / "Une recherche sur Google" are far more used


----------



## dahut

Ed the Editor said:
			
		

> I do a lot of work in Spanish. They say "googlear" (and I spend a lot of time "googleando" [Googling]).


I haven't heard "googlear" either "googleando". It might be use, though. But the most frequent expression I've heard is "lo busco en el google".

best regards


----------



## Krümelmonster

In Germany you say "googlen" (pronounced: Gugeln).


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Portuguese:
> 
> Although some people "try" to say "guglear" (I'm just trying to write it in a Portuguese way)I don't think it may get popular, at least, not here in the city I live.
> 
> _Fazer uma busca no Google _or _buscar no Google_ is way easier ;-)


I agree, _guglear/googlear_ sounds/looks artificial. I have never heard it in Portugal. "Google" is a brand name, and brands are not normally translated.


----------



## pickypuck

Where I live people say "buscar en Google", "hacer una búsqueda en Google"... Google pronounced as "gúguel" more or less. I haven't ever heard here to use "googlear" or something like that.

¡Olé!


----------



## Honour

we don't use such a verb but anyone may make up a verb easily


----------



## Cereth

well, in fact it is more common to say "búscalo en google " (search it on google) rather than googlear but it is becoming more common this way everyday at least in Mexico...i´m surprised you use it in Japanese too !!!!!!!!


----------



## badgrammar

Turk said:
			
		

> we don't use such a verb but anyone may make up a verb easily



Then would it be googlemak or googlemek?


----------



## luckyguy

Cereth said:
			
		

> ...i´m surprised you use it in Japanese too !!!!!!!!


 
Sure!! Try to google with a keyword:
  ググる(gugu-ru) /ググります(gugu-rimasu) [to google]
  ググらない(gugu-ranai) [not to google]
  ググること(gugu-rukoto) [googling(as a noun)]
  ググれば(gugu-reba) [if you google]
  ググれ(gugu-re) [google(as an imperative form)]
     .
     .
     .
You will see how common this verb is!


----------



## luckyguy

zaby said:
			
		

> In French, as you guessed, you can use the neologism "*googler*" ( but not "faire google" ). There is also the noun : "*le googlage*" (the act of googling).
> 
> This words are very informal, "chercher sur Google" / "Une recherche sur Google" are far more used


 


			
				Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> In Germany you say "googlen" (pronounced: Gugeln).


 
*IF* "googler" or "googlen" was common, I wonder if we can say: 

*[In French]*
Je google (I google)
Tu googles (You google)
Il google (He googles)
Nous googleons (We google)
Vous googlez (You google)
Ils googlent (They google)

J'ai googlé (I googled)
:

Je googlais (I was googling/used to google)
:

Je googlerai (I will google)
:

Je googlerais (I would google) [conditional]
:

googlent(googling) [gerund]

*[In German]*
Ich google (I google)
Du googlst (You google)
Er googlt (He googles)
Wir googlen (We google)
Ihr googlt (They google)
Sie(sie) googlen (You google)

Ich habe [_object_] gegooglt (I googled)
:

Ich werde [_object_] googlen (I will google)
:


----------



## Whodunit

luckyguy said:
			
		

> *IF* "googler" or "googlen" was common, I wonder if we can say:


 
Everything looks correct, although you could write "googeln":

ich goog(e)le
du googelst ...


----------



## Krümelmonster

Right, there has to appear an "e"... 
"er goog*le*t" is somehow closer to english while "er goog*el*t" is more "germanized". "Er googlt" is wrong.
I prefer the second version, like Whodunit.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish we say "*googla*", this word is very popular and it is not uncommon to receive the question "*har du googlat ditt eget namn?"* (have you googled your own name?). If you like this type of thing, Swedish is the language for you! Almost everything (every noun) can be transformed into a verb in Swedish. 

In Romanian you say "*googlez*" or "*googlezi*". 

Hope this made you happy  

/robbie


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish,
I heard some use "googlelamak" but in general we say "google'da aramak" (means to search from google)


----------



## zaby

luckyguy said:
			
		

> *IF* "googler" or "googlen" was common, I wonder if we can say:
> 
> *[In French]*
> Je google (I google)
> Tu googles (You google)
> Il google (He googles)
> Nous googlons (We google)
> Vous googlez (You google)
> Ils googlent (They google)
> 
> (...)
> 
> googlant (googling) [gerund]


You can add subjonctive too  : _que je google_ and _que je googlasse _(this one is great,isn't it? )


----------



## luckyguy

zaby said:
			
		

> You can add subjonctive too  : _que je google_ and _que je googlasse _(this one is great,isn't it? )


 
Don't tease me! I haven't learnt the subjonctives as yet.


----------



## amikama

Google has been verbized in Hebrew too. 
Google (n.) = *גוגל* (_gugel_). Take its three consonants (g-g-l) to form a new stem: *ג*-*ג*-*ל*. With this stem you can form verbs (לגגל = to google, גיגלתי = I googled, תגגל = you will google, !גגלו = Google!, etc.). You can even make up an adjective: גגיל = "googlable" (i.e., able to be googled).


----------



## Flaminius

amikama, maybe you could verify the pronunciation of the conjugations for _google_?  Are they something like this (if it is to follow the paradigm for a standard pi`el verb)??
Infinitive: legagel
1st sig. past: gilalti
2nd sig. future: tegagel
imperative plural: gaglu


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Then would it be googlemak or googlemek?


 
it would be google*la*mak. Lecture of thw word "google" ends with the letter ı(I miniscule) then it should be mak. I don't know how to explain *la*  between google and mak but we use it when creating a verb from a noun or adjective. For example; *temiz* means clean and cleaning mean *temizlemek*.


----------



## badgrammar

Turk said:
			
		

> it would be google*la*mak. Lecture of thw word "google" ends with the letter ?(I miniscule) then it should be mak. I don't know how to explain *la*  between google and mak but we use it when creating a verb from a noun or adjective. For example; *temiz* means clean and cleaning mean *temizlemek*.



Could the "la/le" come from the "with" meaning?  Googlelamak = With google make  and temizlemek = with cleanliness make?


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Could the "la/le" come from the "with" meaning? Googlelamak = With google make and temizlemek = with cleanliness make?


Nope, certainly not, if you change le/la with ile it seems very weird. Google ile mek? ıı-ıh olmadı. (ıı-ıh is the sound you make when you don't like or find something suitable. e.g. red trousers, with green shoes? ıı ıh olmaz)


----------



## ukuca

I think "googlelamak" wont find his way as a verb in Turkish because its sound doesn't fit to Turkish euphony. People will use "google'da aramak" instead of that one.


----------



## badgrammar

Like in french, googler probably won't catch on as a verb as it definitely has in English.  It will probably continue to be "chercher sur google".


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:
			
		

> amikama, maybe you could verify the pronunciation of the conjugations for _google_? Are they something like this (if it is to follow the paradigm for a standard pi`el verb  )??
> Infinitive: legagel
> 1st sig. past: gi*g*alti
> 2nd sig. future: tegagel
> imperative plural: gaglu


----------



## Antivirus

I don't think we would have such a verb in Arabic, although I could think of some possibilites (yogaogel, gaogala - َيُجَوجِل، جَوجَل), but they are hard to say and won't run smoothly to everyday language.

Anyways, google is written in three forms in Arabic جوجل, قوقل, and غوغل. They all sound the same. The difference comes from the way the letter 'g' is translated : Arabian(or Persian ) gulf dialects pronounce the arabic letter ق (Qaf) as 'g' so they use it. In Al-Sham (Levant countries: Syria, Lebanon, etc.) they use the letter غ (Ghain) to avoid confusion with ج (Jeem) which is pronounced as the English 'j'. And finally in Egypt, ج (which is pronounced Geem) is used.

This difference can be spotted in newspapers coming from these regions. It appears there isn't an agreed upon standard for this issue.


----------



## maree

In Norwegian we just say "å google". (to google)
But we pronounce the e in the end of the word (like the e in bed)


----------



## luckyguy

Antivirus said:
			
		

> .....
> Anyways, google is written in three forms in Arabic جوجل, قوقل, and غوغل. They all sound the same. The difference comes from the way the letter 'g' is translated.....
> 
> This difference can be spotted in newspapers coming from these regions. It appears there isn't an agreed upon standard for this issue.


 
Thank you for telling us that "Google" in Arabic isn't unique.
Interesting!

I realized that such problem is common when borrowing phonetically foreign words, in Arabic.


----------



## Flaminius

Chinese:
CEO of Google last month announced they decided that the Chinese name for Google (presumably services in mainland China) would be 谷歌, Guge, which means harvesting song (谷 = 穀).

Could our Chinese speaking WRers inform how, if at all, this new appellation has been incorporated into the parlance of the public?


----------



## Hakro

luckyguy said:


> Also in Hindi/Urdu and Spanish?
> I'm so excited to hear ohter language version: Russian, Rumanian, Italian, French, German, Chinese, Greek, Finnish, Arabic, etc!!!


*Finnish:*

googalata (to google)

(minä) googlaan (I google)
 (sinä) googlaat (You google)
 (hän) googlaa (He googles)
 (me) googlaamme (We google)
 (te) googlaatte (You google)
 (he) googlaavat (They google)

 (minä) olen googlannut (I googled)

 (minä) googlasin (I was googling/used to google)

 (minä) (tulen googlaamaan) (I will google)

 (minä) (googlaisin) (I would google) [conditional]

 googlaava (googling) [gerund]

- The basic part is pronounced like in English, but the endings in a Finnish way.

- Besides, we have a nickname for Google: _kuukkeli_ which is also the name of a bird (the only translation I found is _whisky jay - perisoreus canadensis_).


----------



## sokol

luckyguy said:


> *[In German]*
> Ich google (I google)
> Du googlst (You google)
> Er googlt (He googles)
> Wir googlen (We google)
> Ihr googlt (They google)
> Sie(sie) googlen (You google)
> 
> Ich habe [_object_] gegooglt (I googled)
> :
> 
> Ich werde [_object_] googlen (I will google)
> :



Well, theoretically you could use all these forms in German, but *to google* still is very much informal, colloquial speech only and there doesn't yet exist a 'real' conjugation paradigm used in 'real' language, to be honest.
At least here in Austria I've so far never heard phrases like "googlst du das bitte nach?" or "ihr googlt mal schön". At least the first one sounds (and looks) extremely odd, the second one too probably, to tell the truth.

What you say in *real *live (in my experience, here in Austria - might be different from other people's viewpoints elsewhere) is rather:
1st person sg.: ich google mir das raus
2nd sg.: google dir das raus (*googlst? I think not)
3rd sg.: er googlet (googelt?)
1st pl.: wir googlen (googeln?)
2nd pl.: googlt euch das raus (?) or probably: tut's googlen (auxiliary 'do' + 'to google')
3rd pl.: sie googlen
preterite: *ich googelte really would be inacceptible, no one would talk like that in my opinion; auxiliary + 'to google' won't work here either
perfect: ich habe gegoogelt
futur: ich werde googeln


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the verb *gugli *is used for "to google".


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
(infinitive): gúglit or gůglit or gúúúglit or gůůůglit; vygúglit(find out on/via google)
sg. (přítomný čas/budoucí čas(vy-) )
1.person: gúglím(imperfective), vygúglím(perfective)
2.p. gúglíš, vygúglíš
3.p. gúglí, vygúglí
pl.
1.p. gúglíme, vygúglíme
2.p. gúglíte, vygúglíte (=2.p.sg.polite)
3.p. gúglí, vygúglí
future tense: 
1.p. budu gúglit and so on; see gramar of future tense: budu, budeš, bude, budeme, budete, budou + infinitive form...
past tense: 
sg.
1.p. gúglil/gúglila/gúglilo jsem and so on; see gramar of past tense: - " - jsem, jsi (0)
pl.
1.p. gúglili/gúglily/gúglila jsme and so on; - " - jsme, jste (0)
imperative:
2.p.sg.: gúgli!, vygúgli! /gúglete!, vygúglete!(polite)
3.p.sg.+pl.(=) ať gúglí/ ať vygúglí
1.p. pl. gúgleme!, vygúgleme!
2.p. pl. gúglete!, vygúglete!

But this is yet not so common. Obligatory we say: najít si to googlem/ najít si to přes google/ najít si to v googlu (where google [gu:gl], googlem [gu:glem] googlu [gu:glu]).


----------



## Stéphane89

zaby said:


> In French, as you guessed, you can use the neologism "*googler*" ( but not "faire google" ). There is also the noun : "*le googlage*" (the act of googling).
> 
> This words are very informal, "chercher sur Google" / "Une recherche sur Google" are far more used


 
I don't think it's so informal. It's just weird. Who would say "Je vais googler pour chercher telle information" _(I'm going to google to find this information)_ apart from young teens who try to sound fashionable (but who actually don't at all) ?!


----------



## OneStroke

Guge is never used as a verb in Hong Kong Cantonese. We sometimes use the English 'Google' as a verb, however.


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> googlata (to google)
> 
> (minä) googlaan (I google) etc.



Typo?

We also have _katsoa jtk Googlesta_ ('see sth on Google'). It's used eg. in the rather vulgar/informal expression  _Kato v***u Googlesta!_ (= shortened _KVG!_). Definitions, provided by Urbaani Sanakirja.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek, Google is either «Γκουγκλ» /gugl/ (neut.) or «Γούγλης» /'ɣuɣlis/ (masc.). In formal language, the action of searching topics at the Google's site is described periphrastically. However, lately, in jargon language between internet enthusiasts, the neologism «γκουγκλάρω» /gug'laro/ or «γουγλάρω» /ɣu'ɣlaro/ --> _to google_, has appeared and is widely spread.


----------



## osemnais

I havent heard such a verb in Bulgarian yet. We sometimes refer to the site as чичо Гошо (chicho Gosho, meaning uncle Gosho), where Gosho is a short for Георги/Georgi (George)


----------



## itreius

It's quite common here in informal language.

_to google_ (something) - _googlati_, _guglati_

e.g.

_to google yourself_ - _guglati sebe_


----------



## Ironicus

In English I use "google it" to anyone asking a tiresome question whose answer is in the public domain. One would expect the same sort of back-formation from _Wikipedia_ but on the contrary, my daughter informs me that her professors tell her "don't rely on Wiki: that's a sink, not a source."


----------



## Konanen

sokol said:


> Well, theoretically you could use all these forms in German, but *to google* still is very much informal, colloquial speech only and there doesn't yet exist a 'real' conjugation paradigm used in 'real' language, to be honest.
> At least here in Austria I've so far never heard phrases like "googlst du das bitte nach?" or "ihr googlt mal schön". At least the first one sounds (and looks) extremely odd, the second one too probably, to tell the truth.
> 
> What you say in *real *live (in my experience, here in Austria - might be different from other people's viewpoints elsewhere) is rather:
> 1st person sg.: ich google mir das raus
> 2nd sg.: google dir das raus (*googlst? I think not)
> 3rd sg.: er googlet (googelt?)
> 1st pl.: wir googlen (googeln?)
> 2nd pl.: googlt euch das raus (?) or probably: tut's googlen (auxiliary 'do' + 'to google')
> 3rd pl.: sie googlen
> preterite: *ich googelte really would be inacceptible, no one would talk like that in my opinion; auxiliary + 'to google' won't work here either
> perfect: ich habe gegoogelt
> futur: ich werde googeln



Dear sokol,

I believe "googlen" to be a very legitime verb, and yes in Germany, we conjugate "googlen" as a plain, normal verb.
Though it is perceived to be very neologistic, it has established quite a group of users. 

*du googl*e*st, oder goog*e*lst; but mostly, the English orthography of the stem (google) is followed.

Ich googlete would be highly unusual, but nevertheless acceptable.
Mostly, with the participe, I use the English -ed-ending: "ich habe gegoogled"

But all these orthographics are just a recommendation of mine. There is no agreed spelling on "goog(e)l(e)n".


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, there is word "Gugol" meaning "spend".  1.) Pagugol ng pero.(spending money)   2.) Gugulin ang panahon sa pag aaral.(Spending time in studying)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: *gugliz *and many forms with prefixes like: rágugliz, kigugliz, and many others. I wonder if it works in languages like German or Slavic ones, too.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ...I wonder if it works in languages like German or Slavic ones, too.


For the Czech see #40. 

Slovak:
*gúgliť, vygúgliť*


----------



## learnerr

Etcetera said:


> In Russian, we sometimes say, гуглить (googlit'). But this verb is still pretty informal, and is used rather seldom.


Also, "загуглить" (perhaps a contraction of "забить в гугль", slangy "put in google", but rather simply an incentive prefix attached to the stem), and also "погуглить" (it means "try to google", as it is constructed with the prefix of temporary action). In 2006, all these words I believe were used seldom, but nowadays they grew in usage considerably (very informal). Funny enough, these words may mean that the search is conducted not necessarily with Google, but alternatively, perhaps, with Yandex, so they mean any kind of automated internet search performed with such engines. 

The company and the engine itself in Russian is called either "гугл" (in the English manner) or "гугль" (with soft "l", in the French manner). I googled how often these words are used, and the ratio is about 2.5/1. It is far less than the ratio of people who read words à l'anglaise to those who read them à la française usually in Russia, so I think the reason is that the second reading, first, conforms better to our phonetic conventions, second, is back-influenced by the verb "гуглить".


----------



## mcibor

In Polish we have
Wygooglać jak guglować


----------



## Езиков фен

zaby said:


> You can add subjonctive too  : _que je google_ and _que je googlasse _(this one is great,isn't it? )


+ Je googlai? J'aime le passé simple!


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh uses *gwglo*.

Scottish Gaelic has *googleadh*.


----------



## barking fellows

Yes, we do say "googlare", "googlando" and "googlato" in Italian as well


----------



## Nawaq

in *French* beside _googler _/gu.gle/, there is also _googliser _/gu.gli.ze/ and a lot more derivatives as funny-sounding as those.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*гугла *(it's interesting how different Slavic languages choose different classes for the verb, e.g. the -i vs. the -a vs. the -ova class)

It is very informal, but it can receive all the usual Macedonian verbal prefixes:

изгугла - neutral perfective or google thoroughly
прогугла - neutral perfective or google thoroughly
погугла - google for a short time
изнагугла - google the hell out of
испогугла - google many things, or google the hell out of
загугла - start googling
догугла - finish googling
се пригугла - get the desire to google
се одгугла - lose the desire to google

Personally, I find all of these fine, but some are definitely more common than others.


----------



## ilocas2

123xyz said:


> (it's interesting how different Slavic languages choose different classes for the verb, e.g. the -i vs. the -a vs. the -ova class)



Czech has *googlit* and *googlovat*.


----------



## Dymn

As previous foreros have said, in Spanish it's _googlear. _The productive verbal suffix is _-ear. _Although I think _buscar, consultar _"to search, to look up" _(en Google_) are far more common.

In Catalan some people say _googlejar_ (_-ejar _is the equivalent of Spanish _-ear_, cf. Italian _-eggiare_). However some linguists assert that _-ejar _has a limited usage and that the productive verbal suffix for Catalan should be _-ar_. For example "to tweet" is _tuitar _in the official translation, not _tuitejar_.


----------



## jazyk

Some people say googlar in Portuguese. In my opinion it should be spelled guglar.


----------

